# أرجوا المساعدة: أريد بعض الحسابات المتعلقة بالحفر.



## sulhi (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني و اخواتي.

أتمنى ممن تتوفر لديه طريقة حل هذه الحسابات المساعدة العاجلة وله جزيل الشكر و الاجر من الله تعالى.[/SIZE]

Volume of bulk tanks according to usage, in cu.ft.

Cement displacement volume, in bbls and strokes of rig pump.

Calculation of spacer, and lead and tail cement slurries, including quantities of cement, additives and mix water.

Calculation of spacer contact time and total slurry placement time.

ارجوا ممن لديه الحل ان يساعدني او يقدم لي احد الكتب التي تحتوي على قواعد لحل مثل هذه المشاكل والشكر المقدم للجميع​


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (27 أبريل 2012)

بأمكانك تبحث داخل المنتدى لان كلشي موجود من برامج وكتب pdf >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> اخوك المهندس احمد قاسم


----------



## eng.idc.222 (2 مايو 2012)

drillinf data book


----------

